# Random af travel. No research or destination.



## Deleted member 20975 (May 29, 2019)

.Im looking to hear and possibly share stories of some of the most random places you ended up in. Plans got changed, or you literally just went a direction and saw where it took you. With the proper preparation and a quick with just about anything is possible. The road less walked can lead to some asweome and terrible places.


----------



## superphoenix (May 29, 2019)

Mentioned this in another thread, but I opened up Google Maps and found the nearest big city, Sac (I was in Tahoe at the time). That decision sparked an incredible chain of events


----------



## Koala (May 29, 2019)

Was hitching out of Flagstaff, AZ to Needles, CA with @croc and a guy picked us up and said, "I can't drive you ther cause I have warrents in Cali, but I'll buy you Amtrak tickets there if you come with me to Sedona. Also I have a dank jug of beer in the car we can share." And that was that. It was such a gorgeous drive and day down in Sedona! Never would have ended up there otherwise since it wasn't on our planned route.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 29, 2019)

OMG story of my life, where to begin.....


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 29, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> OMG story of my life, where to begin.....


At birth. Let's hear it all...


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 29, 2019)

HAHA, fuck no. I'd get banned.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 29, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> At birth. Let's hear it all...



HAHA, fuck no. I'd get banned.


----------

